# using a torch to apply beeswax



## B230 (1 mo ago)

Greetings everyone. Today it was rather warm here and decided to attach the triangular pieces to the top bars of my Warre hive using glue and screws followed by a coat of beeswax. To melt the wax, I placed it in a double boiler first and applied it with a paint brush. Then I thought about the people who have built a deep fat fryer type apparatus to dip their hive components into and wondered if a benzene torch could impregnate the wax into the wood as an alternate solution. It's probably not as good, yet it's probably better than just painting it on. I of course did this outside and within minutes there was a honeybee followed by two more who must've smelled the fragrant beeswax wafting in the air. I did brown a few of the pieces before I got the correct distance and had ready access to a pail of water in the unfortunate case that it started on fire😅 Has anyone else ever tried this when starting with a new hive?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

A heat gun will liquify the applied wax and you can better smooth out the wax. I have never tried a hair dryer, but it may help as well.


----------

